# Dog Park Trip



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Went to the best dog park today, we don't go that much because it's about 45 minutes away, but it was beautiful and 70 degrees today, so I made the kids go  It's a HUGE partially fenced in open field and then there is also a beach/river area and wooded trails.


I've seen this dog there each time I go and it is SO cute...










The beach area


















This lab likes to belly flop off the mini cliff










Wouldn't ya know, out of my two dogs, Murph is the one that loves the water. He charged right in and loved walking around the shallow parts. Abbie wouldn't go in.


































"come on Abbie, don't be such a weenie, come in the water"










Now they are both passed out after having an afternoon snack of a duck foot. I think they are both pooped  Murphy was so cute in the water and running across the field part lol. People get such a kick out of him in public....


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

That is an AMAZING dog park! I am incredibly jealous! 

We live on 112 acres, with creeks and paddocks and woods and everything, and Dobby is always off leash, and comes riding with me and whatnot, but I would love to have a dog park where he could socialize more with other dogs, other than Oscar - poor Oscar is 2kg lighter than Dobby and 11 years old, Dobby is a bit much for him! haha. When we go to obedience class, it's pretty much the only time he sees other dogs other than Oscar, so he gets very distracted. We have a dog beach, but it's also 40 minutes away, and I haven't had a chance to take him yet.

Looks like your kids had a great time!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

oooohh, I am so envious of your dogpark.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Meg, where is that? Gorgeous.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Its in Southbury!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice dog park! Very nice. Looks like fun. 

I just discovered a gem of a dog park but it's kind of a hike from me, but I'm going to try to go once a month at least.

I'll post some pics later


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That looks like an awesome dog park.
I bet the kids had a blast!


----------



## Elaine (Jun 18, 2012)

What an awesome dog park, wish we had one like that here.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

wow that is much nicer than any dog park i've seen in Connecticut!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Seen these on FB what a lovely place!


----------

